# One day without and already hurting



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I stopped all meds except Effexor last night, as told by my Doc for a colonoscopy prep. I am already hurting. Without the enzymes my tummy is hurting, and my back and shoulders already feel tight and sore. Probably because I couldn't sleep last night, even though i took a Restoril, I didn't take a Melatonin, or the herbal thing that helps. Is it going to get worse as I go along? How do others live through these 10 days? I am such a wimp these days.Laurie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

How're you doing Laurie?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Susan, I had the colon/esopho done Tuesday, I was back in Urgent Care Weds. They think I have an infection, but the are SURE it isn't from what they did. Uh huh, sure. Anyway, fever, diarrhea, pain, neck pain, and chest feeling all hot and wobbly. I was fine Tuesday nigtht, Weds, I wanted to die. I feel a little better now, but we have to leave Sat am at the latest to take my stepsons to Mom for visitation. It's a six hour drive. Sigh. Thanks for asking. The procedure itself was totally painless, I told them I was a wimp and they knocked me completely out!Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

((hugs)) To have to travel like that? Eef, you really need ((hugs)). Do keep us posted, I hope you feel better soon! Insult to injury and all that!







Bad bodies!


----------

